# New Pasta machine.



## ArticKatt (Nov 29, 2005)

I got a new pasta machine and I made some basic noodles and loved them and the machine. I got a real steal of a deal on the thing and was able to pick it up. got to love ebay. Now I want to expariment. I have a ton of recipes for sauce so I don't need those just recipes for noodles and I also want to try some stuffed pasta's Any ideas and recipes would be great 

Thanks


----------



## htc (Nov 29, 2005)

Isn't it exciting to get a new toy. Enjoy! You'll have to post pictures and results of how you like the taste vs. premade pasta.


----------



## mish (Nov 29, 2005)

I have oodles of noodle recipes in a cookbook I like called (what else?) PASTA, by Time-Life Books/Alexandria Virginia.  There are recipes for several flavored pastas and lovely pictures.  If you can get to a library, take a look and see if it's a book you might want.  Tell me, how did you make/ingredients your noodles?  TIA


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 29, 2005)

I too got my pasta machine on Ebay. Haven't used it in awhile but now thats it winter here I plan on making some home made pasta.Did your pasta machine come with any recipes?


----------



## ArticKatt (Nov 29, 2005)

The noodles came out great and tasted great as well. I used a basic recipe of 2 cups floor and 6 eggs as I was cooking for 6 pasta lovers. I added 2 TBSP of egg white protein. this is easy to get here and boosts the protein content of food. it worked really well in the pasta. I have seen recipes for yolks only but the book said whole eggs.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Nov 29, 2005)

Glad your noodles turned out good. Just so much fun making pasta.


----------



## Alix (Nov 29, 2005)

Try this thread, and there is another good one here.  And finally try this one. I have more, but these will give you some of the best basics recipes out there. Have fun!


----------



## mish (Nov 29, 2005)

Or here:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/ravioli-pasta-wonton-fillings-16627.html


----------



## mish (Nov 29, 2005)

This is a really cool link. It has lots of recipes for flavored/colored pasta dough and various methods for making the dough - and much much more. It is very similar to the Pasta book I like that includes beet, spinach, lemon, garlic, herbs, sqid, chocolate flavored dough, etc. I took it down from the shelf and it's actually called The Good Cook - Pasta (Techniques and Recipes) - Time/Life Books. The machine I have is an Imperia. I could look through the book and see what else I can find.  There's a killer lasagna with both a meat and white sauce made with Spinach dough/noodles.

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=44&id=526

I've wanted to try the tomato dough... someday, I hope.


----------



## ArticKatt (Nov 30, 2005)

Alix I saw in a post you did about making raviolie well I would just cut the dough and they shape them using a bit of egg on the edges to seal. thats how my dad did it anyway. and how I plan to do it.


----------



## Alix (Nov 30, 2005)

I think that is how I will do it too, once I get around to it. It just seems easier than doing it any other way.


----------



## lindatooo (Nov 30, 2005)

Almost any leftover meat will make great ravioli!  Experiment and have fun!  Cannelloni is fun to make too!  You don't have to stay with Italian either...think Pot Stickers!  Mmmmmmmmm!


----------



## kadesma (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anyone use a ravioli rolling Pin?  I buy about 10 feet of dough from a deli then spread a part of it with my filling fold over another piece of the dough, roll, and use a jagged edge cutting wheel to cut around each ravioli. This seals them for you no egg wash needed..I then place on  a cookie sheet sprinkled with rice flour and flash freeze..When hard, I put into baggies and leave in freezer til water in pot is at hard rolling boil..There seems to be many ways to make ravioli, I find this the quickest.


kadesma


----------



## Brooksy (Nov 30, 2005)

What sort of maker did you buy? 

A motorised or "Armstrong"(manual)?

We use the Armstrong method. Haven't bought commercial pasta for years.

Good luck & have fun.....


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 30, 2005)

ArticKatt - from the recipes I've seen for homemade/handmade pasta - 2 Cups flour and 6 eggs sounds more like a batter than a dough - the normal ratio for Italian type 00 flour for pasta (or American all purpose) is 3/4 - 1 Cup flour to 1 egg ... for ravioli or something a little firmer, you might add an extra egg yolk for each 2 cups flour/2 eggs. (ref: Lidia Bastianich, Nick Stellino, Carlo Middione, Biba Caggiano, Mario Batali, Julia Child, etc.) but would really be interested in the type of flour you were using that 2 cups of flour could absorb 6 eggs.

Some books you might want to check out, if you're looking for "alternative", "specialty" or "neuvo" noodle recipes, are:

The Pasta Gourmet by Sunny Baker

Pasta Exotica by Mary Jane Wilan

The Pasta Machine Cookbook by Donna German

In addition to the above 3 books, the other book I have is:

Pasta! by Pamela Sheldon Johns - but this is more about authentic Italian pasta than the above 3 books.

kadesma - I've been looking at the ravioli rolling pins ... haven't tried one, yet. I've also looked at the ravioli things that look like ice-cube trays ... maybe, someday ....


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ArticKatt - from the recipes I've seen for homemade/handmade pasta - 2 Cups flour and 6 eggs sounds more like a batter than a dough - the normal ratio for Italian type 00 flour for pasta (or American all purpose) is 3/4 - 1 Cup flour to 1 egg ... for ravioli or something a little firmer, you might add an extra egg yolk for each 2 cups flour/2 eggs. (ref: Lidia Bastianich, Nick Stellino, Carlo Middione, Biba Caggiano, Mario Batali, Julia Child, etc.) but would really be interested in the type of flour you were using that 2 cups of flour could absorb 6 eggs.
> 
> Some books you might want to check out, if you're looking for "alternative", "specialty" or "neuvo" noodle recipes, are:
> 
> ...


Michael, I've seen the one that looks like an ice cube tray, I myself prefer the rolling pin. You will find you get more little ravioli per sheet of dough and it will be faster then say making 10 or so at a time..Of course there are those who make one at a time with won ton skins..Like anything else we do it either the way we learned as kids or by trial and error til we come up with the way that we prefer...I do wish I could show you  the ones I have, my mother-in law had one that made a little larger ravioli than mine does I prefer the smaller, and so do my girls, DH and sons like the bigger...soooo   I hope you get a chance to try out both item and can choose whichever one you feel you like best.

kadesma


----------



## Alix (Dec 1, 2005)

Kadesma, do you have a picture of your rolling pin? And do you just sort of smear the filling on the dough or do you have to place it where the pockets will be?


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Kadesma, do you have a picture of your rolling pin? And do you just sort of smear the filling on the dough or do you have to place it where the pockets will be?


Alix, no picture, but I'll see what I can find...I buy my pasta dough from a deli and get 10 feet, I then roll out the amount I want to smear the filling on then fold more of the sheet of dough over it, then I cut unfold and spread the filling up to about a 1/2 inch from the top,bottom and sides, bring the dough back over the top of filling. You will then have three sides that will seal as you roll..You roll the pin down the length of the pasta, pressing firmly, then you will see as you remove the  rolling pin about an 1/8 inch separation between each little pillow or ravioli, you then cun the notched cutter on this surface and you have all of the ravs cut and ready to place on your rice floured cookie sheet to freeze   It sounds like a lot of work, but I tried making them one by one and it drove me up the wall..so I do it this way..I'm wanting to make some pumpkin ravioli and serve them with brown butter,sage and parmesan cheese...Hopefully I can for Christmas, but getting the dough we shall see...Hope this helped a little..Will see what I can find on the rolling pin..I got it at a little old Italian place years ago..
kadesma


----------



## Constance (Dec 1, 2005)

Thank you for reminding me...I got a pasta roller last spring, and have only used it once. Now that the wind is howling (gonna get down to 18 tonight), it's time for me to get it out again.
Here's my problem...my dough wasn't nearly stiff enough. I need to try one of you guy's recipes. I also need cooking times. The  noodles I fixed were too thin, and I guess I cooked them to long. I have a LONG way to go before I get it right. 
HELP!!!!


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2005)

Connie, when I make noodles, I always make sure to do them enough ahead so they can dry for an hour or so before cooking..I then only  cook for a few minutes, infact not more the 5-6 minutes unless they are really think and heavey..I stand there and pull one out and test it at about 2 min, give them a try..If you want I'll look up one of my recipes, for you..My favorite is fettucine..let me know  Oh, by drying I at times cover a table with newspapers, then a clean table cloth and then just lay them out  or you can take a few and swirl them into a nest, when I nest them I sprinkle with fice flour so they don't stick..I usually freeze the nested ones..

kadesma


----------



## mish (Dec 1, 2005)

Alix said:
			
		

> Kadesma, do you have a picture of your rolling pin? And do you just sort of smear the filling on the dough or do you have to place it where the pockets will be?


 
http://www.ravioliroller.com/index.html

http://www.ravioliroller.com/steps.html

I don't use the ravioli maker attachment for my machine, as I don't have it. It is easy, once you've pressed the dough to smear on the fillings and top w another layer of dough and cut. This link I mentioned shows every variation possible and is the best imo.

Constance the site below also gives a good basic dough recipe. (Check out all the topics on the left of the page.) I found some filling ideas, I'll try to post.But, this is a great site toclick around and read all the info. 

http://www.hormel.com/templates/know...emid=44&id=526


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 1, 2005)

ArticKatt - please forgive me ... maybe what you are calling a pasta machine and what I was thinking of being a pasta machine are maybe not the same? To me, a pasta machine is a roller gizmo like the Atlas, Imperia or VillaWare like this ... but the recipe you gave would be more fitting to a pasta _extruder_ machine (which would require a much softer dough). Although I am still confused about, "I used a basic recipe of 2 cups floor and 6 eggs as I was cooking for 6 pasta lovers." 

The ravioli roller mish linked to is one that I have seen. I'm more familiar with the "old world" wooden rollers like this - but they do come in different sizes if you check around for them - and someone makes one that is a composite of both plastic and wood. 

The other thing that I was talking about, kind of like an ice-cube tray, looks like this - again they come in different sizes and shapes (round or square) if you look around for them.

Personally - I'm still making them totally by hand (and I have NEVER used won-ton wrappers). I make the dough, crank it out in a 6-inch wide strip, and depending on the size of ravioli I want I spoon the filling on, and cut and seal by hand.


----------



## TreeToad (Dec 2, 2005)

Anyone use one of these ?
It's a cherry wood noodle cutter. Price: $21.95
I've been rolling out my dough by hand using a
japanese rolling pin made especially for noodles.
I then roll up the dough like a jelly roll and cut the noodles
about 1/4 inch with a very sharp knife.
This looks like a better way to do it if it works as advertised.


----------



## mish (Dec 2, 2005)

Michael in FtW said:
			
		

> ArticKatt - please forgive me ... maybe what you are calling a pasta machine and what I was thinking of being a pasta machine are maybe not the same? To me, a pasta machine is a roller gizmo like the Atlas, Imperia or VillaWare like this ... but the recipe you gave would be more fitting to a pasta _extruder_ machine (which would require a much softer dough). Although I am still confused about, "I used a basic recipe of 2 cups floor and 6 eggs as I was cooking for 6 pasta lovers."
> 
> The ravioli roller mish linked to is one that I have seen. I'm more familiar with the "old world" wooden rollers like this - but they do come in different sizes if you check around for them - and someone makes one that is a composite of both plastic and wood.
> 
> ...


 
The Imperia is the one I use.  I posted the link to the rolling pin thing for Alix.  I make mine by hand. It is just as easy, to me. I have the ice cube thing & I do not use it.

I also saw the six eggs immediately, and thought that was way too many eggs, but ????


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2005)

I LOVE you people! Mish, did you intentionally give me a Canadian company or was that just kismet? I totally want one of these! That would make life very very easy. Treetoad, I would really like one of those rollers too, do you have a link for it? I am not finding anything when I google. (Admittedly I am a little low on coffee at the moment though, so that is likely my fault)


----------



## Constance (Dec 2, 2005)

Mish, I couldn't get the page to come up. 
I used the recipe that came with the pasta machine. I just don't think I worked enough flour into it. I was watching a guy make pasta dough on TV the other day, and the dough looked very stiff. 
I just need to work on it, I guess.


----------



## Gerrycooks (Dec 2, 2005)

I would be very careful when buying a used pasta machine. Some people use them to roll out polymer clay for craft projects. I don't think you can use the machine for pasta after rolling out clay. 
I have an Imperia and also use the ravioli plates to make ravioli. 
My recipe for pasta is 1 c flour 1 egg, 1 tea olive oil. If it is too dry I use a little water. 
Pasta is like making pizza dough. Once you get the technique down its easy.


----------



## TreeToad (Dec 2, 2005)

Alix,

Here's the link to the noodle cutter.
I just bought a Grain Mill from this company
and it works like a dream. I've been making bread
but have'nt made noodles with the flour yet because it works well
for bread but seems a little too course for noodles.
Perhaps if I mix it 50/50 with store bought flour.
http://www.lehmans.com/jump.jsp?itemType=PRODUCT&itemID=1009


----------



## Alix (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## mish (Dec 3, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> Mish, I couldn't get the page to come up.
> I used the recipe that came with the pasta machine. I just don't think I worked enough flour into it. I was watching a guy make pasta dough on TV the other day, and the dough looked very stiff.
> I just need to work on it, I guess.


 
Sorry about that link, Constance. Try this one and click on all the topics on the left of the page (i.e. Homemade pasta, etc). 

http://www.hormel.com/templates/knowledge/knowledge.asp?catitemid=44&id=526


----------



## Brooksy (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow! Information overload!

I've never seen those rollers. Unbelievable.

I'm the same as Michael. I use the manual rolling machine (Marcato) and have the cutting accesories to go with it.

We use large - extra large eggs which give us a similar dough to that described by Michael, but I do it by weight.

That is, 1 X 65 gram egg to a cup (130gms) flour (weighed) per serve. Some days upto a Tbsp of water needs to be added depending on humidity & temp. This allows for the dough to be rolled to the thinnest setting (#9) on our machine with no problems.

Cooking - Spag, fett etc no more than 3 mins at the boil. These are normally rolled to #5 for spag & #6 for fett. Ling. rolled to #7 or 8 about 2 - 2.5 mins at the boil.


----------



## maytag (Feb 11, 2006)

Does anyone know of a website that will tell you how to
repair a Pasta Machine?

I am desperate!

Thank you and BE BLESSED!


----------

